# steering wheel jerks



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

My guess would be either worn struts or ball joints connecting to the tie rod ends. In either case you have a lot of slop in the front end and you're right, it's dangerous.


----------



## 0_snap (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it front wheel drive?


----------



## rackle (Jul 8, 2007)

it is a front wheel drive but i ,ve just changed the front struts and also the drive shaft this week


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You need to get the front wheels off the ground and find out where the movement is. 
You could bring it to your local NTW and have them give you an estimate. If you do your own repairs, the estimate includes a parts list.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

does this have rack and pinion? It doesnt make sense that it's something pure mechanical if you have to drive it a while first. Could be the rack is binding up or pushing fluid to one side when the fluid gets warm. Actually a power steering box can even do this but not so often.


----------

